# Looking for classical music friends...



## RJ Empson (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi just a quick note to say that if anyone wants to be friends please feel free to add me as I have none (here and yet I meant to say) all comers welcome no friend too big or too small.


----------



## BeethoFan (Jun 23, 2010)

I totally dig your avatar, mang.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't have friends. I have only enemies.


----------



## xiemeng (Oct 23, 2010)

friends friends friends~aha


----------



## nimrod3142 (Apr 25, 2010)

I see you are in UK. Are you a fan of Edward Elgar?


----------

